# Nav directions above car graphic



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

How have I missed this and why does Tesla only use it in full screen for the Audio? I was coming home and Slacker was frozen - not loading. So I opened the audio portion of the screen to full view - and my next navigation turns popped over to the graphic right above the car. This is perfect and where the next turns should be at all times. I don't use navigation all that often, but wanted to make sure it would route me around as much traffic as possible. I was amazed when I saw the next turns pop up over there. Ingenious, just very poorly implemented that they only pop up when the audio screen is open to full screen.

If others have seen and known about it, I just missed it. This is the logical easy to see place for the next turns, just don't know why it isn't there at all times.


----------



## spiderx1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Same if you have an internet screen up, such ad TeslaWaze.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I seem to recall @SoFlaModel3 mentioning it somewhere when it first became available.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I seem to recall @SoFlaModel3 mentioning it somewhere when it first became available.


Yeah we definitely discussion this in the half fire holiday update thread. Any time the right side is blocked the left gets directions. I agree with @GDN would be great if it was there full time or at least a configurable option. Also would be great if it showed arrived arrival ETA.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah we definitely discussion this in the half fire holiday update thread. Any time the right side is blocked the left gets directions. I agree with @GDN would be great if it was there full time or at least a configurable option. Also would be great if it showed arrived arrival ETA.


And arrival charge level. 😁


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> And arrival charge level. 😁


Yes!!


----------

